# cool new option on E46, Nappa Leather



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

Does neone know what it feels like. I think i remember TD saying he had it on his E36 M3. I dont know if its available in the US, but it is in the UK, and its priced the same as montana if you get wood trim. im not too impressed about the quality of my montana leather


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nappa Leather is on US spec ///M cars. MUCH better than Montana, go for it


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

Im not buying, im pissed that it just became available now, I only got my car 4 months ago


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ChetG said:


> *Im not buying, im pissed that it just became available now, I only got my car 4 months ago  *


Didn't you say that you were considering a 325Ci?

go to www.bmwusa.com and see the weak options that we get compared to the highly customizable cars that Europe gets


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

Ive changed my mind for good, i practically spent the day at my local dealer, and drove several 325's, and sweet though they are, the 330 is def. worth the extra cash, infact, ive only realized 2day, I love my car, it really is a fantastic piece of engineering. I will continue struggling the payments, its worth it. btw. we may get the extra's, but boy do we pay for em, my car cost 49k USD.


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

I am glad that you are happy with your choice. The 330 is a fantastic piece of automotive engineering. Although I bought a 325, there was a difference between the two. I just couldn't justify the extra cash, especially with the limited amount of time I would actually benefit from the 330's power and agility. 
Mike


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

I think they both have their own character. I think the 325 is plenty fast, and has a very slightly more refined engine than the 330. The 330 is more Visceral, more immediate, more of a sports car. If I had to do it all over again, id probably get the 325 for money saving, but im well happy with the 330


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

OK that sucks. The montana leather really IS low quality. I condition mine EVERY two weeks with lexol and though it remains soft and pliable, the creases just keep coming. Compared to the creaseless look they had when I bought the car, they now look much older. I would have paid extra for the nappa. 

Wow, that is my second ***** session today about my car. First the paint and now this!! Maybe I should go back to the .org, where that is the norm!! Hehe.. J/K

Really, besides those two issues, I really do love my car.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*The montana leather may be low quality,*

but I find the quality of bmw's leatherette to be quite exceptional.



p.s. i really wanted leather on my previous car (new '96 integra gs-r, but didn't like acura's leather for the integra--i think they must use something different on the integras, because they have decent stuff on their tl/rl/etc.)--got the cloth. i also thought i wanted leather on my 330i, but was so disappointed in bmw's cowhide, i opted for the 'ette.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Nappa leather feels soft compared to Montana. But pretty much the same if you ask me*

It's not like you can _REALLY_ tell the difference and honestly, I don't see how it would make everyday driving better...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> *OK that sucks. The montana leather really IS low quality. I condition mine EVERY two weeks with lexol and though it remains soft and pliable, the creases just keep coming. Compared to the creaseless look they had when I bought the car, they now look much older. I would have paid extra for the nappa.
> 
> Wow, that is my second ***** session today about my car. First the paint and now this!! Maybe I should go back to the .org, where that is the norm!! Hehe.. J/K
> 
> Really, besides those two issues, I really do love my car.  *


I agree with you about the quality of the leather . . . a $24,000 Honda has better looking leather than our cars. How BMW can charge us so much for it ? I wouldn't have gotten the leather but I wanted the Premium package so mine came with it.

Otherwise the Leatherette is just as good IMO


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

I will tell you one thing, I had one of those 24000 new accords, it was great. Leather was good, VERY good quality. Held up great, and guess what, they had fold down seats and ZERO popping from them rubbing together. BMW should look at the things that drive some of us up the wall. Oh well..


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *I will tell you one thing, I had one of those 24000 new accords, it was great. Leather was good, VERY good quality. Held up great, and guess what, they had fold down seats and ZERO popping from them rubbing together. BMW should look at the things that drive some of us up the wall. Oh well.. *


I agree with you (had to post to stay ahead of you with the number of posts  )


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

LOL, how did you get ahead of me...... grrrrrrrr


----------

